# Rentrée scolaire décalée au mardi 3 janvier



## amandinezoe (30 Novembre 2022)

Chères collègues bonjour,
Mes 4  contrats Année Incomplète
Mes 2 semaines ont retirées du   V16 déc au D 1 Janvier 2023
Sur les 4 PE il y a qui m'a dit sera embêter pour Lundi 2 Janvier qu'il a personne en plus le papa sera sa semaine de garde  (parent séparé) , sachant il a un grand de  10 ans pas l'école le lundi 2.
A votre Avis je pourrais poser le lundi 2 sans solde (par écrit) ?  ou je le rappelle que  de l'année 2021 - 2022 j'ai jamais récupéré les jours fériés qui tombe pendant mes CP Acquis...?  

Merci de votre retour
Cdt


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Il n'y a pas decuperation de jours fériés sur les CP en année complète cela n'est que pour les contrats en année incomplète 

Ensuite vous pouvez demander un jour de congé sans solde mais votre employeur est en droit de refuser


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends pas 
pourquoi vous voulez poser le lundi 2 janvier ? 
Vos semaines de non accueil sont du lundi 19  au samedi 31 décembre 

Si vous voulez prendre 1 jour de congé sans solde en plus il faudra l'accord de tous vos employeurs 
Si un n'a pas de solution il peut vous refuser cette journée et vous devrez accueillir son enfant 

Pas le choix


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Si un jour férié tombe une semaine de non accueil prévu au contrat il n'y a pas de récupération possible 

Car quoi qu'il arrive vous ne deviez pas travailler ce jour là 

Il n'y a que pour les contrats en année complète ou si un jour férié tombe sur un jour ouvrable et sur une période de congé payés acquis qu'il pourra être récupérer


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

Elle est bien en année incomplète. : _Mes 4  contrats Année Incomplète_


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, vous avez posé 2 semaines et nous n’avons rien à voir avec le calendrier scolaire. La rentrée est décalée au mardi 3 janvier. Après si vous voulez votre lundi et que c’est un jour d’accueil vous devez posé un congé sans solde. C’est vache d’ailleurs pour ce papa solo qui n’a pas d’autres solutions


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

''En année incomplète : 

 si le jour férié tombe pendant une semaine de congés payés 

– soit cette semaine est inscrite au contrat (ou en tout cas officiellement désignée comme telle par écrit) comme une semaine de congé payé acquis.

soit vous décidez de récupérer ce jour férié ultérieurement. Dans ce cas, cette semaine ne comptera que 5 jours ouvrables. Le jour férié devra être rattrapé lors d’une semaine prévue au contrat comme étant une semaine d’accueil, par exemple pour un pont.
soit vous devez rémunérer ce jour férié chômé en plus de la mensualisation. En effet dans ce cas ce jour est considéré comme « effectif » : il doit donc être payé mais ne l’est ni dans la mensualisation, ni dans le cadre de la rémunération des congés payés. Il doit donc l’être en plus. Vous n’avez pas, si vous le payez, à le récupérer plus tard

– si cette semaine n’est pas spécifiquement désignée officiellement comme une semaine de congé payé, ou bien les congés payés ne sont pas encore acquis. Dans ce cas le jour férié ne compte pas comme jour férié et cette semaine comptera 6 jours ouvrables de CP.
Vous n’avez pas à le rémunérer spécifiquement.''

Mais même si c'est un jour demandé à récupérer ou un jour sans solde, il faut en parler aux parents concernés.
Moi c'est fait et écrit noir sur blanc depuis longtemps ; ils peuvent s'organiser en amont, pas de surprise.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Non @booboo en année incomplète on ne récupère rien

Cest seulement sur une période de congé payés acquis et en année complète


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

Je ne l'ai pas inventé , quand je regarde sur internet, c'est ce qui est expliqué.

@assmatzam Et vous dites vous meme : _Il n'y a pas decuperation de jours fériés sur les CP en année complète cela n'est que pour les contrats en année incomplète_


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Perso je ne me suis pas pauser la question je reprends le 2 janvier ,  le seul problème qui peu  se poser c est pour les accueillis en périscolaire mais pour les accueils des non scolarisés il y a pas de question a se poser


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

_''Perso je ne me suis pas pauser la question je reprends le 2 janvier ,   le seul problème qui peu  se poser c est pour les accueillis en périscolaire mais pour les accueils des non scolarisés il y a pas de question a se poser''_

On peut vouloir profiter d'un jour de plus comme les enfants scolarisés, ou ne pas prendre la route le dimanche si on va dans la famille ( c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que la rentrée se fait le mardi, pour une question de sécurité routière.
A partir du moment où le parents sont ok, j'en profite.


----------



## liline17 (30 Novembre 2022)

Booboo, assmatzam avait inversé, on ne récupère pas en AI, seulement en AC sur des fériés tombant sur de CP acquis


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

Mais je ne l'ai pas inventé, c'est écrit sur plein de sites différents comment faire ; c'est bien expliqué.
Et c'est bien expliqué en année INcomplète, pour des semaines de congès payés acquis, bien spécifiées au contrat.


----------



## liline17 (30 Novembre 2022)

je viens de faire une recherche, et effectivement, sur le texte que tu as trouvé, on peut récupérer des fériés, je me pose toutefois la question de savoir comment déterminer les jours de CP acquis pour une année incomplète.
est ce que si par exemple, on obtient 20j de cp au 31 mai et qu'on prend 3 semaines au mois d'aout, elles seront en CP acquis? si oui, et que le 15 aout tombe sur un jour habituel d'accueil, dans ce cas, il serait à récupérer.
Tous les site ne le disent pas, je vais faire une recherche sur notre CCN


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Oui j'avais inversé


----------



## liline17 (30 Novembre 2022)

je n'ai rien trouvé dans la CCN à ce sujet


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Il n'y a pas de notion de pose de cp en année incomplète car ce sont des semaines d'absences programmées car les CP sont juste payé car ils ne sont pas payés


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

Dans mon contrat , je spécifie mes 5 semaines de congés payés, et les semaines d'absence programmées, qui viennent en plus en année incomplète.
Cela différencie les semaines où je n'ai aucun accueilli et les semaines où je travaille mais pas pour les parents qui n'ont pas besoin de moi.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

@booboo tu te trompes 

Ce ne sont pas 5 semaines de congés payés et par exemple 2 semaines d'absences programmées

Mais bien 7 semaines d'absences programmées dont 5 semaines de repos obligatoire


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

En année incomplète les CP acquis sont simplement payés

Et si par exemple tu commences le 1er mai 2021 tu n'auras pas 5 semaines de congés payés et 2 semaines d'absences programmées entre le 1er mai 2021 et le 30 avril 2022 mais 

Tu auras 7 semaines d'absences programmées et les parents te payerons tes cp acquis au 31 mai avec ton salaire de juin


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Tu confond avec les AC 
Ou la les CP acquis au 31 mai de chaque année sont payés par maintien de salaire à hauteur des acquis 

Car même en AC on n'acquiere pas 30 jours ouvrables dès le début du contrat


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

Oui ok, ben en tout cas je les différencie


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Novembre 2022)

Booboo si vous voulez reprendre le 3 et poser un jour sans solde pas de soucis si vous PE son d accord

L école reprend le 3  mais la majorité des parents reprenne le 2 , la calendrier scolaire est une chose , les congés dans les entreprises et autre en est une autre


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Tu peux mettre 
5 semaines de repos obligatoire communes à tout tes employeurs 
+..... Semaines d'absences programmées supplémentaires


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

@booboo 

Pour tes 5 semaines tu dois donner tes dates au plus tard le 1er mars de chaque année 
Et pour les semaines supplémentaires tu dois simplement prévenir 2 mois avant 

Voilà pk tu dois bien différencier les 2


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

_Booboo si vous voulez reprendre le 3 et poser un jour sans solde pas de soucis si vous PE son d accord_

J'ai posé le 2 , et oui mes employeurs sont ok ; ils ont tous des enfants scolarisés et doivent eux aussi gérer les grands.
Tout est posé et écrit un an avant ou à la signature ( si les parents ne sont pas ok avec mes demandes d'absences, on ne travaille pas ensemble)_._

J'ai bien compris @assmatzam ; ce qui compte c'est que les parents savent toutes mes dates d'absence dès la signature du contrat, ou 1 an à l'avance_._
Cela évite par exemple, que la maman professeur avec qui je travaille juste 37 semaines, ne me demande sur ma semaine de congés si je peux travailler un jour pour la dépanner ; elle sait que cela ne sera pas possible, et donc cherche une autre solution (alors que sur les autres semaines, elle peut m'en faire la demande_)._


----------



## amandinezoe (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes,
Je vous remercie toutes,
Oui mes CP sont déjà communiqués, mes contrats sont calculés  43 sem travaillées.
J'ai mes 3 PE çé eux qui m'ont parlé que je reprend qu'à Mardi 3. 
Donc j'ai posé la question aux 4éme qui est un peu tordu. Sa réponse  : ah oui mais pourquoi pas l'école dès lundi 2 ....ça m'embête....en plus çé ma semaine
Avec une AI je pourrais faire les rattrapages sur les jours fériés qui  sont tombées mes CPA ??  
Bonne soirée à toutes


----------

